# Nuggets to draft Pietrus?



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Here is an update about Mickael Pietrus's draft status, involving him with Denver. According to this source,

http://www.basketusa.com/asp/mai_home/hom_bus.asp

Pietrus is rumored to be drafted by Denver with the third pick.

As it is in French, I'll translate it for you guys :

"Since saturday evening, we know that Mickael Pietrus will not go to Chicago and that he will be drafted in the top 6. That's what the Pau-Orthez (his current club) SG revealed on saturday evening, after getting a phone call from the US. 
Today, in "L'Equipe" (most famous sports newspapers in France), we learn that Pietrus might eventually be chosen by the Denver Nuggets with the third pick!! According to the newspapers, the Colorado franchise likes Pietrus better than Carmelo Anthony!! Hard to believe unless the Nuggets use Pietrus as a trade material. The Denver managers have indeed not been to France to see him play. However they do know that Pietrus is highly sought after and that he'd be perfect as part of a deal. All in all, it is most likely that Denver and Memphis, this franchise being the most willing to acquire Pietrus, are preparing a deal and that the Grizzlies will do whatever it takes to have him. That's why he could be picked in third postion..."

Before you start jumping at me, I'd like to make some amendments:

1. Has anyone of you ever heard of that scenario?
2. I'm highly skeptical about the source since they are known for overrating Pietrus (and good French players in general). Also notice that they don't mention the players involved in the potential trade. 
3. IMO this is really far fetched and makes no sense at all.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

no way this would happen, Memphis would not trade up to the #3 slot just to take Pietrus, and I doubt Denver prefers him to Carmelo......


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

That will never happen. Carmelo is the third pick and he will be a Nugget !


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

The French will say anything!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me. How do we know Denver wants Carmelo? I'm not saying it's a credible source here, but I read in ESPN the Magazine that they like Melo, but they aren't in love with him.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

You have to understand that all that is specualtion. Kiki isnt the kind of gm who will come out and flat out say who he wants, that can get you into trouble. Just because he hasnt said melo is ours people think we dont want him. Kiki invited him to his private home witht he owner, his wife, skita and nene, plus he put a nametag for melo. Kiki likes!


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, if kiki didnt want meo that much he would be ranting and raving about him to spark a deal.


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

I knew he was top 6 assured but 3. Kiki must be making a bold pick like Jerry West usually does. Good for the Bulls. Than a bunch of teams will be trading with the Clippers for the 6 to take hinrich. And I guess that leaves the Bulls with Mr. Dwane Wade.

1.Lebron
2.Darko
3.Pietrus
4.Anthony
5.Chris Bosh
6,Hinrich
7.Wade


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Man, you guys will believe anything. First pavel, now pietrus. What's next hinrich, or is it collison?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> The French will say anything!


Nice, constructive post. Good job dude.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> How do we know Denver wants Carmelo?


But Kiki looks like a reasonable GM to me. any of his deals have made very big sense so far, so I don't see ANY reason for taking any player over Carmelo at the three. Anything besides taking carmelo at no.3 is NOT reasonable.

besides taht he was ahead of the times when he took Skita last year. He realized first than all others that it might be important to have european projects on the team. Thats why he took Skita and made a deal for Nene last year.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Can you imagine how suprised and excited Toronto would be if that happened.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls Are The Future</b>!
> I knew he was top 6 assured but 3. Kiki must be making a bold pick like Jerry West usually does. Good for the Bulls. Than a bunch of teams will be trading with the Clippers for the 6 to take hinrich. And I guess that leaves the Bulls with Mr. Dwane Wade.
> 
> 1.Lebron
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

There's NO way Melo won't be drafted 3rd, I just can't see that happening.


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> The French will say anything!


Honestly, nothing you say is worth reading. Thank God you're not in the Nuggets braintrust. Issel might have liked you, though.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

Your idea of a good lineup is just white, camby, and kaman. Them three can take on the whole league, you know, camby being the best power forward in the league, and kaman being the best big in the draft since ewing, but dont forget white, he is soooo pimp.

***!


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

Kaman rules and what swear word has three letters?


----------

